# Aussie Premium Lager Or Lawn Mower Beer Recipe



## Jazman (22/7/03)

has any one got a part mash recipe for aussie style lager like hahn prem or boags i will use 3kg grain maybe some pils malt and not sure for the rest and hop to 21 ibu using por.
1.5 of pale lme any ideas i do have saaz plugs to if i need to add for aroma or dry hop


----------



## Snow (23/7/03)

Jaz,

there's a good article on making a Boags clone at http://www.users.on.net/lamotte/beerstyle/.../AustLager.html

- Snow.


----------



## Jazman (23/7/03)

i have seen it looking for something different i may just do my own maybe use joe white lager/pils malt por to 21 ibus and use herbrucker for aroma


----------



## jayse (26/7/03)

follow adelaidien chuck some munich malt in the mash if your gunna do it again and again try diferent amounts every time have you tried mountain goat pale ale you can get it at rose park cellers is nothing like boags or anything but give it try youll love it.itll have to be a all grain to copy though you couldnt get that pale with extract.as your doing 3 kgs your not far off youll need 4.5 - 5 kg of just pale malt.and all hallertau hops


----------



## Jazman (26/7/03)

i havent done it yet will get stuff from the monk on sat i was going to use 2.75kg larger malt imc and 250gram wheat malt &bitter with por and herbrucker for aroma i have used munich malt before the malt i be using i will mash .Im not set up for all grain yet but once i build a shed and get a big enough kettle then all grain i will go


----------



## jayse (26/7/03)

jazman who is and where can i find the monk

also imc do pils malt which is what boags use i dont know if they use imc
but they use pils malt.

if you are interest do you want to get together try my beers even bring around a fermentor ,grain and hops and use my system it take around 5 hours including the grain milling less of course if your grains already cracked ive got 2112 lager yeast ill give you some if you want not the yeast boags used but a dam fine one.actually quite like a pale ale yeast

your recipe is looking good.you could use german hallertau instead of POR if you want but youll need twice as much and its twice the price or northern brewer .anyway what youve got there sounds good. iam tired of sticking up for POR I LOVE IT why doesnt every one.probaly its not because the flavour but they dont like it because people give it a bad name or dont use it corectly and also its use by the beer giants in there cheap beer.i love all beer even west end draught and VB I LOVE IT ALL.
ALTHOUGH I WONT BUY IT IF SOMEONES SHOUTING IT ILL HAPPILY DRINK MY FAIR SHARE.


----------



## Jazman (27/7/03)

we will se how we go i have got the wyeast 2206 that im using and it does a good job i used for my bock and baviarian lager and czech pils im doing now .

The monk is a home brew shop simialr to grumpies with out the pizza

Jovial monk 10 duthy st unley ph 8373 3894 
just folllow hut street into unley coming from the north and he on the right hand side.

the monk has good advice and sells one shot mash stuff and beer improver kits like grumpys masterbrews i used to go use grumpys a lot until i found the monk.

love the zakk wylde pic

the monk does not agree with racking on the 3rd day or half gravity like the grumpy ones


----------

